# Interail Overhead System



## USSfishkiller (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm sorry in advance if this is posted in the wrong forum! 

I own a retail hobby shop with a VERY large Interail system. I am looking to sell the majority of it. If anyone is interested please contact me and we can discuss details. 

For basics though, I have about 200' +/- of double lane. And about 110' +/- of single lane. Both come complete with Aristocraft brass track. System comes new with 1' drop down from ceiling. I have added additional for 2' drop down,which can be removed if needed. 

If interested please reply here, email - [email protected] or feel free to call the store (Hobbytown USA 864-627-9633) 

Thanks - Rob


----------



## USSfishkiller (Sep 3, 2008)

I attached a few photos for anyone not familiar with the Interail system. These are lo-res. I can take some HI-Q Slr pics if needed.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## USSfishkiller (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks. It's a great system. I'm just looking to downsize it.


----------

